# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [CR XI] Suppression des zros inutiles aprs une virgule [Fait]

## Jsh

Bonjour  tous,

Existe-t-il une fonction qui permet de supprimer les zros inutiles d'un champ ramen d'une base de donnes, mais sans passer par la mise en forme d'un champ texte ?

En fait, le Round() ne pourra pas rpondre  ce que j'attends.

Ainsi :

Si dans ma BDD j'ai 5,52 dans mon rapport j'aimerais retrouver 5,52,
Si dans ma BDD j'ai 5,50 dans mon rapport j'aimerais retrouver 5,5,
Si dans ma BDD j'ai 5,502 dans mon rapport j'aimerais retrouver 5,502.

Merci par avance !

----------


## Aitone

Bonjour,

La rponse est dans la FAQ  cet endroit.

Pour le cas prsent, il faut remplacer le * de mon exemple par 0  :;):

----------


## Jsh

Gloups ! Je suis pass sur cet article de la FAQ sans capter !

Honte sur moi !  ::oops:: 

Merci beaucoup  :;):

----------


## Aitone

Oupssss j'ai enlev le 




> Si dans ma BDD j'ai 5,52 dans mon rapport j'aimerais retrouver 5,52,
> Si dans ma BDD j'ai 5,50 dans mon rapport j'aimerais retrouver 5,5,
> Si dans ma BDD j'ai 5,502 dans mon rapport j'aimerais retrouver 5,502.


Pour le dernier exemple, ma solution ne fonctionnera pas car elle affichera 5,5

je regarde demain du boulot  :;):

----------


## Jsh

Ah oui effectivement !

Mais nous sommes dimanche tu as raison, voyons a demain  :;):

----------


## Aitone

faudrait compter les 0 aprs la virgule et tronquer au dernier

----------


## Jsh

Je rflchis au boulot et quand je trouve je pose la solution ici  :;):

----------


## say

Hello, 
voici ma (la?) solution : 
dans le formatage du champ, onglet Nombre, je prends style personnalis et je mets la formule suivante au niveau de dcimale:


```

```

bon...dsol...j'ai lu trop vite, j'avais pas vu la contrainte de dpart : ne pas passer par le formatage du champ.

mais tu veux le faire d'o alors?
au pire, tu peux prendre ma solution au sein d'une formule

----------


## Jsh

Je veux le faire dans une formule justement, je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de m'y pencher, mais je vais tudier attentivement ta solution.

Merci

----------


## Jsh

J'ai enfin pu me pencher sur la question et j'ai russi  appliquer la fonction de say. Merci !

----------

